# need help finding springs



## svtfmook (Sep 12, 2012)

i have an old tc3 that i put back together for my kids to drive. i'd like to pseudo convert it to rally to tool around better in the yard. however, the springs are super small. i'm trying to find springs that are 13mm x ~40mm. but i can't find anything. anyone know where i can find springs this size?


----------



## caalvord (Mar 12, 2010)

svtfmook said:


> i have an old tc3 that i put back together for my kids to drive. i'd like to pseudo convert it to rally to tool around better in the yard. however, the springs are super small. i'm trying to find springs that are 13mm x ~40mm. but i can't find anything. anyone know where i can find springs this size?


have you looked at pan car center springs 1/10


----------



## tweakedt3 (Aug 12, 2004)

Custom works has 3 lenght spring,try them.


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

Try B3 or B4 front buggy springs


----------



## suprcop67 (Sep 12, 2006)

rc4less has different length springs as well. they will be with 1/10th scale dirt oval stuff

http://www.rc4less.com/index.php?cPath=21&osCsid=53a389b23027b845a266b07bb8a96bb4


----------

